# Rut activty



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

Thought we should have a post on rut activity, so we can know whats going on, and when they start doing it, and where they are starting to do it. 

All ive seen thus far is some heavy rubbing and scraping. Wont go back til jan. 7.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Im starting to see some young bucks pester does on my private property in Fl. Typical pre rut activity for late December. Probably another couple of weeks before mature bucks get interested.


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

All I can add is I'm finding some rubs, but the bucks are still hanging out in bachelor groups. My hunting area is Milton, Fl.

Scoots


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

^^^ x2


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

In Evergreen the same, scrapes galore, nothing chasing yet....


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

i believe the bucks have broken out of there bachelor groups for shore on the monroe/wilcox county line young bucks moving in the am but not any matures yet.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Panama City report: no bucks chasing tail yet. I am finding some good scrape activity though.


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

Georgiana, AL : Rubs and scrapes. but haven't seen any chasin' tail!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Was in Jackson, AL over Christmas break till Sunday and didnt see any signs of scrapping or anything. Thinking its gunna be a late January this year.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Walnut Hill - scrapes & rubs, bachelor groups are pretty much over, I watched a button buck & cowhorn have an all out fight Sat. afternoon - not enough antler for any clanking though, sounded like two guys fighting with cardboard boxes


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Sunshine17 said:


> Was in Jackson, AL over Christmas break till Sunday and didnt see any signs of scrapping or anything. Thinking its gunna be a late January this year.


+1 it seemed to me that the December lull started later this year and still hasnt ended all the way. im still seeing young bucks hanging out together. i did a little bit of scouting in the afternoon today and saw a couple small scrapes but nothing major here in central escambia county. i have a feeling that the rut may start a little late this year or maybe it will kick off fast and hard rather than a slow start.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Got back from Evergreen yesterday, seems like a little more movement from the does, seen the little fellas still hangin togeather though...it will break loose soon.


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

*Rut*

In our club located in the Vredenburgh Al area we are not see much movement or many scrapes and rubs yet, also a few of the older bucks have been seen together on camera still this past weekend. They should start busting up anytime now. I'm thinking around the 21nd - 31st it will be on for us!:yes:


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

i ll be in the woods from the 22nd to the 30th


----------



## Burt (Dec 9, 2009)

Saw my first dead skunk on the side of the road.... the rut is right around the corner.


----------



## bagged06taco (Apr 7, 2010)

Found quite a few Scrapes and Rubs in blackwater yesterday. Going to hit it hard this weekend as is everyone else I'm sure. Anybody else seeing anything new?


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

B P said:


> Saw my first dead skunk on the side of the road.... the rut is right around the corner.


if that holds any truth you could kill ruttin' bucks where i live in cantonment 12 months a year....lol!


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Guys /Gals ...wait until MLK holiday...moon should be increasing allowing for morning and evening hunts. 3 days prior to full moon until 3 days post full moon you better hunt all day.......very cold weather approaching next week Wednesday/Thursday will have deer up and feeding/moving at night...get ready.....


----------



## llllllllll (Dec 31, 2010)

I found a fresh scrape Okaloosa Co. Tuesday it was reopened where there was an old scrape last year,
Put a camera on and will see what show over the next week.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

llllllllll said:


> I found a fresh scrape Okaloosa Co. Tuesday it was reopened where there was an old scrape last year,
> Put a camera on and will see what show over the next week.



X 2
About a week ago I checked a favorite area of mine near Eufaula and found an old scrape. That scrape in the past had 4 different bucks hitting it and also recorded on a game camera. It has been freshly pawed out, so I freshened it up and set a camera on it. 
Come on ladies !


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Scouted an area in Blackwater that I havent hunted this year and found one small scrape. Hoping the weather brings it on.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

*bucks this weekend*

Sat. a.m. at 720 a club member got this 8 pt just cruisen. first pic

sunday a.m. 1100 i got this 8 walkin across my sooting lane. 300 yds 2nd pic


lots of buck sign everywhere in the woods


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I have yet to see a buck showing any sign of rutting. 

I got this little turd and his hocks aren't in the least bit black.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Burt said:


> Saw my first dead skunk on the side of the road.... the rut is right around the corner.


LOL Hwy 97 always has a few near a creak crossing about 3-4 miles west of 29
they stay for weeks and the Buzzards don't even clean them up


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe this cold snap will get em fired up. Been slow at our place also.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Panama City: 14pt shot on Saturday (not by me) was supposedly chasing two does. I hunted over a scrape near some rubs that was very fresh...this weekend should be a good one.

Near the Chipola River, my cams are picking up more buck activity in the past week than the past month.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

we saw at least 50 scrapes that were done between wed and sunday on perdido river where we rabbit hunt. every where we went the woods where tore up......tony


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

it's heating up in northwest walton co. got some good trail cam pics from the last few days. bucks hanging around does, and at one spot 5 bucks on camera that i had no pics of prior to last week.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

i got a bunch of studs on cam to most were earlier but i havnt been real active with the cams lately, heres a good one on cam to just about 35 yds out, but when u put that zoom on him he is a hoss


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

hsiF deR said:


> I have yet to see a buck showing any sign of rutting.
> 
> I got this little turd and his hocks aren't in the least bit black.


 I've been doing taxidermy for 15 years. I've neer seen this many bucks have hocks this black this early in the year. The rut is going to be in full swing the 18 to 25.


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

It's on in Crestview. I killed a cull 6 point this afternoon about 145 lbs. He came in behind a doe. Swollen neck and dark tarsals. This weekend should be great with the cold weather. This is definately the earliest that I can remember.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

rut is kicking off, few bucks running does. Seen some young bucks last weekend, let a nice 6 pt walk sunday, and seen a nice buck monday just cruisin nose to the ground and never stoped for a shot. Going tomorrow to the club 10 miles south of camden for the remander of the season. GOODLUCK to ALL!!!!


----------

